
Black Mail - yeuking
https://telegra.ph/Black-mail-04-14
======
jussehoo
I received those too, and I ignored them. Some (usually old) sites storage
passwords as plain text, and if that kind of database gets hacked, they spam
you those black mails, often assuming you use the same password everywhere. As
a safety measure, changing the password should be enough, and in the future
use throw-away e-mails for shady sites, and two-factor authentication for
trustful ones.

~~~
yeuking
thanks for suggestion

------
yeuking
I have received this email from unknown sender. Should I ignore this email?
Since he mention my really old password on email.

~~~
GraemeL
Ignore it. They got the password from a data breach somewhere.

Change the password on any other site that you use that password for.

Using a password manager makes it much easier to use unique, complex passwords
for each site you have a login for.

~~~
yeuking
Thanks, anyway I have changed all the password since that time.

